# Problema dipendenze (libjpeg.so.7) [risolto]

## mrl4n

Stavo facendo un po' di pulizia con revdep-rebuild e leggo diversi messaggi di problemi a diverse applicazioni che dipendono dalla libreria libjpeg.so.7.

Lancio un revdep-rebuild --library libjpeg.so.7 e attendo...13 pacchetti ricompilati e sembra tutto ok.

Rilancio un semplice revdep-rebuild per verificare che tutto è tornato a posto ed ecco che di nuovo 

```
# revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 97% ]  *   broken /usr/qt/3/bin/assistant (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/bin/designer (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/bin/linguist (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/bin/lrelease (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/bin/lupdate (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/bin/msg2qm (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/bin/qembed (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/bin/qm2ts (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/bin/qtconfig (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/bin/uic (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3.3.8 (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/lib/libqui.so.1.0.0 (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libcppeditor.so (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libdlgplugin.so (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libgladeplugin.so (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libkdevdlgplugin.so (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/librcplugin.so (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libwizards.so (requires libjpeg.so.7)

 *   broken /usr/qt/3/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlmysql.so (requires libjpeg.so.7)

[ 100% ]

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *   /usr/qt/3/bin/assistant -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/bin/designer -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/bin/linguist -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/bin/lrelease -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/bin/lupdate -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/bin/msg2qm -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/bin/qembed -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/bin/qm2ts -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/bin/qtconfig -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/bin/uic -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3.3.8 -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/lib/libqui.so.1.0.0 -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libcppeditor.so -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libdlgplugin.so -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libgladeplugin.so -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libkdevdlgplugin.so -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/librcplugin.so -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/plugins/designer/libwizards.so -> x11-libs/qt

 *   /usr/qt/3/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlmysql.so -> x11-libs/qt

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Generated new 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Generated new 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Portage could not find any version of the following packages it could build:

 * x11-libs/qt:3

 * (Perhaps they are masked, blocked, or removed from portage.)

 * Try to emerge them manually.

 * Warning: Portage cannot rebuild any of the necessary packages.

```

Last edited by mrl4n on Fri Apr 09, 2010 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

qt3 è stato rimosso da un pezzo da portage, ti conviene toglierlo e passare a nuove versioni (e\o alternative)  dei programmi che te lo richiedono.

Ci sarebbe sempre l'overlay kde-sunset (o qualcosa del genere)

----------

## !equilibrium

@mrl4n: bastava leggere l'output:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Portage could not find any version of the following packages it could build: 
> 
>  * x11-libs/qt:3 
> 
>  * (Perhaps they are masked, blocked, or removed from portage.)

 

----------

## mrl4n

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> @mrl4n: bastava leggere l'output:
> 
>  *Quote:*    * Portage could not find any version of the following packages it could build: 
> 
>  * x11-libs/qt:3 
> ...

 

...spesso sono troppo frettoloso...  :Laughing: 

----------

